# Germany : Ham



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

I am hoping to go to Ham (near Dusseldorf) in September As this is my first visit with a motor home. I would be grateful for any advice. Ferries etc I live in the North of England


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

jackkelly32 said:


> I am hoping to go to Ham (near Dusseldorf) in September As this is my first visit with a motor home. I would be grateful for any advice. Ferries etc I live in the North of England


Being quite familiar with the geography of this area I am a bit confused now: Do you perhaps mean "Hamm" with a double "m", which is a little bit east of Dortmund?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

*Hamm*

Hi Gerhard,
Yes it is Hamm with double M I would be gratefulf for any assistance
Best wishes Jack


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hello Jack,

We're also going to Germany in September, first to Gutersloh where i was stationed a few (20!) years ago, then the Harz mountains and returning via the mosel valley.
We've booked on P&O Hull-Europoort outward and Zebrugge-Hull inbound ferry to make it a sort of 'round' trip. The ferries are good, but a bit pricey, i am paying £380 inclusive of accomodation and evening meals. The bonus being it's a shorter drive than our usual Dover-Calais crossing and takes us closer on the other side as well. This crossing would save you a long drive as well but as i said a lot more expensive so only you can decide if its worth the extra cost.
We intend to use 'stellplatz' while we're there but looked in the book and there doesn't seem to be many in the Hamm area. Similarly, the only site i can find in the Caravan club book is at Dortmund a few k's to the southwest.
You never know, we might bump into each other over there, (not literally!).

Happy travels.

pete.


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

*Pete reply*

Pete Many thanks for your info on Ferry charges,as we hope to go just for five days it could be rather expensive but as you say geographically better than other routes


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Hamm*

Hi Jack!



jackkelly32 said:


> Yes it is Hamm with double M I would be gratefulf for any assistance


OK so it is Hamm/Westfalen. Not exactly one of the top ten tourist attractions in Germany, but nevertheless quite a nice place. Any special reasons for going exactly there?

Ferries:
I think Harwich-Hoek van Holland (Stena Line) is quite suitable. They have fast ferries if you are in a hurry, but also offer special rates for motorhomes and caravans on their "slow" classical ferries. 
Dover-Calais or the Chunnel will bring you quite far south,

Route:
I can provide information about best routes and possible overnight spots along them if I know your ferry.

Sleeping: 
I am not aware of any official "Stellplatz" in Hamm. However there is a large leisure park "Maximilianpark" towards the east of the city (signposted). At the main gate there is a large car park which was at least two years ago free of charge and motorhomes were tolerated.
The next official Stellplatz is in Ahlen about 10 kilometres north-east of Hamm.
There are also some camp sites around Hamm.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

*Hamm*

Gerhard,
Many thanks I am actually being encouraged to go by a friend ,who wants to visit a large reptile show in Hamm I will need to look at the various possibilities of travel and then I will come back to uou

Jack


----------

